# lost photo booth



## Lisa jo (Jan 28, 2010)

Help .. my mac crashed, I got it back up, but now I can't find the photo booth program. It's not listed under my apps ... any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you done a Spotlight search for it? Also, how did your Mac crash, and how did you get it back up and running?


----------



## Lisa jo (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi thanks so much for your help ...

1-don't know how/why it crashed, just started making a high pitched squeaking sound and the screen went blank then back on with thousands of tiny horizontal colored lines ... I unplugged it, waited ... turned it back on and so far so good????

But I noticed, the photo booth app is missing in application. I did do the spotlight search and all I can find is the folder with the photo booth pictures in it. No application. And I did go to profile and on the usb bus the built in sight is listed ... 


any other ideas ... 

thanks, Lisa


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like it's over heating. That noise was most likely your fan. You should get it replaced, ASAP. Why the app vanished, I don't know, the crash could of corrupted the file structure. Boot from the OS X install CD and run Disk Utility and have it repair the disk.


----------

